# Navarre surf fly ???



## pending (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello all, 
I'm a DIY fisherman who has fished the surf and jetties of PINS in TX many times and am looking for a few tips on fly selection for the Navarre surf. I'll be in Navarre July 20-27. Curious of types colors and sizes of productive flies? Also I read a post on here about tying flies sparse and utilizing more flash due to gin clear waters. Does this go for the surf as well? 

Flies I use in TX surf
Closures, Bend backs, whistlers, sea ducers, deceivers
Colors: wht/wht, chart/wht, red/wht

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
David


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We throw a lot of baby surf candies too. Add a tan/white combo to your list of already good selections. Should be just fine.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

The ladyfish like pearl shminnows @ daybreak right on the edge.


----------



## pending (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------

